# Getting ready for winter



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I had a busy day yesterday. I was so PO'ed over everything going wrong on my truck saterday, that I did not tuch it at all yesterday. Spent some time picking up, and getting stuff ready for winter. Loaded my one Greavely in the shed[the '44, was planing on working on it, but no way I will get around to it soon]. Also cleaned, ran some stablized gas through, and did an oil change on my little tiller. I also did the same on my chipper. All warm and confy in the shed. 

It was also a three tractor day. 

1] My Gravely. I had a lot of brush out near the trees near the road, and also a big depression out front, that the normal mower cant get to. This aera tends to get REAL overgrown. Well now that a lot of the weeds are dyeing, I got to get in there and clean it up. Worked for about an hour on that. 

2] Ingersoll 224. Removed the mower deck, and dumpped a load of dirt that was in the trailer into the depression in front. Also set up a wood rack up near the house, and made a few trips from the big pile to the new rack. After I was done with that, I hooked up the wood splitter. Got that all set, then relised I did not remember where I put my front weight box. DOHHH. Finly found it, then installed that, plus put some weight in it. In the process of hoking the splitter up, I found a leak in the hydro return hose. I knew it was somewere, but during mowing season, its hard to do much work to it. I grabbed a peice of hose I had gotten for my 444, and attached it. I also added a hydro oil filter to the system, becouse I fould some shinny stuff in the oil [BIG DOHHHH, the old girl may be in trubble ] I still have to fab a bracket for the filter, right now it is just kinda hanging, but fine for splitter duty, also have to change the motor oil in it for the winter.

3] the old 8N, Started talking about clearing up the land a bit, and may be picking up a brushhog for the old girl. Pulled the old girl out from out back, where it has sat all summer. After about 4 months sitting, pushed the starter button and she fired right up.  Brought it up to the drive and got to work. I had picked up a new upper rad hose for it, along with a Tstat. It had not had one, and would never get warm. I always assumed that was one reason why it smoked so bad, never getting hot enough. Instaled them[BTW you CAN do it with the hood on ] Also topped up the oil. During the check out, I saw that the trans was over filed, and milkey. Water! yuck. Well I did not have any fluid, so just let it sit a bit, then pulled the small plug, and drained a few pans out. Got a lot of the water out, and brought the level down, and will hold me till I get the fluid.


Well that was my day. Other things done also, but these were the major stuff. It was nice to get out, and have things go smoothly. Grandma, stopped bye, and watched the little girl also, so the wife got to come out also to help. All in all, a good day!!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Nice Day*

Well:

Let me tell you about my weekend.  It started out fine Saturday morning with having coffee and then a second cup which to say the least I spilled it across the jewels.mg: It's hot, but they are ok.

Then I loaned out my Simplicity tractor to a friend and he happen to blow a left hand spindle on it. Tried to drill it out for me and ended up replacing the shaft and bearings.  $47.00 later he said.

Then went I went to use it myself in a friends yard I happen to find a water shut off that I know was not there the last time I went through there. I wonder if it had anything to do with the fact that I dropped the deck down to 1 3/4" to make it look good. The last time I went through there it was set at 4" to pick up all the leaves. 

So I went home and cut my own lawn and now I look at and see my lawn looks like a set of stair cases. High on one side of the cut and short on the other side. 

Took it to work on Sunday and looking at it this morning I now know why this happened. Remember that  water shut off back a little bit, well I think it took out the other spindle because the pulley seems to wander around a bit.  

Well so to say the least, it cost some money didn't make any.

So now it sits at work all warm and comfy waiting to be cleaned up and have the snow blower mounted to it for winter then I will take it home and park it and wait.

Oh well next year is another year for grass and leaves.

:driving: Bob :captain:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*my last cut of the season*

i cut for the last time for the season.. not really cutting grass.. mostly mulching up the leaves.. sort of sad to pull the deck and prep for winter.. but its a coming no matter what we do...


----------

